# If anyone is interested



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

I finally started to make the end tables to go with the coffee table I made for christmas (last minute-show N tell) Its going to be a slower process as I'm a little busier with other things. Also I'm almost out of firewood. Its been so cold this winter I've used more firewood already then I did for all of last year. 
Wayne


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was just wondering, when it's as cold as it has been lately, do you have to make a decision "do I build with it of do I burn it?"


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Sure, we're interested. Keep up with your progress and pictures. It looks like you have experience making panels for furniture. I like it!


----------



## joeboxer (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not sure what your project is all about, but for some reason, all I can see is a very nice workbench that is about to get another 1" of beautiful facia top.

Maybe I'm distracted day dreaming about something else ... can't quite figure it out.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks guys
Jerry its pretty tempting today is a balmy -32C, -40 with the wind (will it ever end?)
joeboxer the solid wood top would look nice but I'm too hard on the table, I use it for everything. I use the hardboard so I can change it easily.
Tom I'll post pictures at each stage..


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wayne, photo shoots of projects help other members get inspired to try new projects. I'm glad you are contributing. Stick with it.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Guys
I got a little more work done on the tables.
In the second pic you can see my brain fart. It wouldn't have been so bad if it was the first leg but it was the second last one. DUH!!
I got all the tenons cut to.
Wayne


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

Keep the details comin'.

Cold!!?? That's why I moved from the northern LP of Michigan to Tennessee.

I gave up hockey but I'm managing.

Jim


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Save the fart for the next table! Looking good!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

blackemmons you are aware that even though you have moved down south you still ow taxes to the state you left. Your old secretary of state will be in touch after reading your last post.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

*A little more progress*

Hi guys
Got a little more done. In the first pic I dry fitted the little bars. I'm making two tables at the same time so cutting 72 tenons was a little monotonous.
In the second pic I had to mortise out the legs to fit the lower shelf. 
The third pic dry fitted again can't glue anything up until I stain the bars. everthing fits good time for sanding and rounding over the legs. The other table is at the same stage.

This weather is nuts yesterday -31C today - 9C


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Wayne,

As usual you are on a path to greatness ! Great looking work !


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That is one first class piece of cabinet making Wayne and the photo shoot is what I've been preaching about for the last couple of years, well done on both counts.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Guys:
I finally got back into the shop for a bit. Time is at a premium these days.
The fiirst two pics are of drawer making and the third is just a pic of all the 
parts waiting to be assembled. Hopefully I can find some more time to get into the shop.
Wayne


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Don't know what happened to the attachments. One more try.
Wayne (didn't cllick the upload button)


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey guys:
I finally got back into the shop. It's been awhile. The first 4 pics are of assembly and the 5th show's both tables assembled. I had a good day yesterday got lots done. Hopefully I can get them stained in the next couple of weeks.
Thx. Wayne


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Lookin' good, Wayne.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great work, Wayne.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

*Finally Finished*

Hey Guys
I finally got the tables done. Two coats of expresso stain which worked suprisingly well for a dark stain. Three coats of Para poly. that I was not impressed with. If I did not have to match a previously built table I would not use it. The drawers still need hardware.
Thanks for the comments
Wayne


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

looks great and nice work..


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

great effort, Wayne.

Did you have plans or did you create the design yourself.

James


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Excellent work Wayne and thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Thx for the comments.
James these are built based on plans I purchased. I made them wider than the plans and the coffee table I built shown on an earlier post I made higher.
Wayne


----------

